# Big Bunny left with me! Anyone?! lol



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has just brought round an unexpected visitor! A large French lop doe! She has taken in this bunny off a friend of her husbands who has just split up with his wife and neither of them will have the bunny with the threat to let it go! I said I would keep it here as I do have a spare indoor cage but no idea what to do long term! I can't have another one here permanently!

Any ideas?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh dear, sounds like me lol

where abouts are you, someone may be able to help or know of a rescue near by.


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm in Yorkshire, I feel guilty calling rescues as I know how stretched they are  I just couldn't turn this poor bunny away. She's lovely too, very gentle.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww frenchies are great, maybe you could advertise her locally and find a new home for her.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

north or south yorkshire


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

If you cant keep her maybe you could put her on the rabit rehome website?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you can advertise on rabbit rehome yourself privately without going through rescue!

We would all love to see a piccie!

I have my fingers in my ears about the part that you are in yorkshire! x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Shame you are not closer as otherwise she could have come to me.If you are travelling anywhere near Kent let me know and I can arrange something.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> I think you can advertise on rabbit rehome yourself privately without going through rescue!
> 
> We would all love to see a piccie!
> 
> I have my fingers in my ears about the part that you are in yorkshire! x


Ha ha take your fingers out of your ears!! Give her a home x


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

She's a big lady, a dark blue colour with an excellent nature so far! I'm in west Yorkshire! X I'll post pics later x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh no not a blue....must resist


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> oh no not a blue....must resist


me tooooooooooooo :001_tt2:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I look forward to the photos although Yorkshire's a good 300 miles so i cant really help I'm afraid


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

OK, here she is, as you can see she's big, blue and beautiful! lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

she is rather beautiful 
unfortunately no room and too far away 

*Heidi*


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

Just found out that she's been bred from before with an 'accidental' litter but she didn't look after the young and they died. Poor thing


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

OOHHH i love her, love the blues. She looks like my jackson but he isnt a lop.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Try rabbitrehome.org.uk

Try and homecheck any potential homes.
Giant breeds can not be rehomed to live in bog standard hutches, so she will need a playhouse/shed set up outdoors or a dogcrate and attached puppy pen indoors.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

she is stunning


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a shame you are so far away


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

Just an update on this. After contacting a couple of rescues who were full to the brim I decided I didn't wantto make the problem even worse so went to get this girly spayed and have kept her and oh am I glad I did. She is one of the sweetest, most gentle buns I have ever known and is full of character. I love her so much


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

BeckyLH said:


> Just an update on this. After contacting a couple of rescues who were full to the brim I decided I didn't wantto make the problem even worse so went to get this girly spayed and have kept her and oh am I glad I did. She is one of the sweetest, most gentle buns I have ever known and is full of character. I love her so much


Oh Becky that is fanatastic news!!!!!  Shes an absolute stunner, giatn version of my tinkerbell, we want more pics!!  Thankgod she found her way to you, lucky bunny!


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Didnt see this post at first but that is soo goodu kept her shes sure to have a good home thankgod u took her! shes beautiful


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh thats brill, congratulations......now she just needs a friend lol lol lol lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats great i bet shes super happy


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Oh thats brill, congratulations......now she just needs a friend lol lol lol lol


She's got one, my house bun Walter who lost his wife earlier this year  The bonding starts at the end of the week although the preliminary signs are excellent, they've been grooming through cage bars


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

BeckyLH said:


> She's got one, my house bun Walter who lost his wife earlier this year  The bonding starts at the end of the week although the preliminary signs are excellent, they've been grooming through cage bars


awwww cant waitr for more piccies


----------

